# Kempo in Iowa?



## Josh Oakley (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a student from Iowa here from the summer, and my organization has no iowa locations. Are there any Shaolin Kempo or Cerio Kempo in or around Cedar Rapids, Iowa?


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 15, 2008)

If you check over at kenponet.com, they ahve a shcool directory by State.  Good Luck


----------



## Josh Oakley (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Ray (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. Josh Meredith is in Cedar Rapids: 319-721-2347
Mr. Dave Mondo is in West Des Moines
Mr. Ray Albrechtsen is in Creston
Shay Jackson is in Iowa but I can't recall the town (darn it).


----------



## Ray (Jul 17, 2008)

Ray said:


> Mr. Josh Meredith is in Cedar Rapids: 319-721-2347
> Mr. Dave Mondo is in West Des Moines
> Mr. Ray Albrechtsen is in Creston
> Shay Jackson is in Iowa but I can't recall the town (darn it).


I almost forgot: Mr. Clint Hughes is in Storm Lake.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 18, 2008)

Ray said:


> Mr. Josh Meredith is in Cedar Rapids: 319-721-2347
> Mr. Dave Mondo is in West Des Moines
> Mr. Ray Albrechtsen is in Creston
> Shay Jackson is in Iowa but I can't recall the town (darn it).


 
Shay was in Creston as of two years ago.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 18, 2008)

Ray said:


> Mr. Josh Meredith is in Cedar Rapids: 319-721-2347
> Mr. Dave Mondo is in West Des Moines
> Mr. Ray Albrechtsen is in Creston
> Shay Jackson is in Iowa but I can't recall the town (darn it).


 
That's all kenpo but the OP asked about kempo


----------



## Ray (Jul 18, 2008)

Blindside said:


> Shay was in Creston as of two years ago.


Are you sure?  I've been in Creston for 5 years, have seen Shay a few times at events in Des Moines but he indicated at those times that he was in another city...I'd be crest-fallen if Shay was living here and hadn't looked me up...


----------



## Blindside (Jul 18, 2008)

Ray said:


> Are you sure? I've been in Creston for 5 years, have seen Shay a few times at events in Des Moines but he indicated at those times that he was in another city...I'd be crest-fallen if Shay was living here and hadn't looked me up...


 
Whoops, it was Knoxville, I must have had Creston in my head from somewhere else.

Lamont


----------



## Blindside (Jul 18, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> That's all kenpo but the OP asked about kempo


 
But kempo isn't all, um, kempo.  This probably isn't the kempo the OP is looking for either.
http://www.barongankempo.com/


----------



## Josh Oakley (Jul 21, 2008)

Probably as close as I'll get.


----------

